# Acheter iphone 7 plus ?



## Iphone7 (17 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour à tous! 

Ayant eu tjs des Iphones, jai cassé mon iphone 8 ils y a quelques temps.... 
Et vu les prix je me suis rabattue sur un Samsung a70.

Mais android ne me plait du tout.... je ne my habitué pas.

Je voudrai reprendre un iphone mais je ne sais pas lequel... et je ne voudrai pas y mettre trop cher 

Pensez vous que l'iphone 7plus vaut encore le coup d'être acheté en 2019? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Oui , il est compatible pour iOS13


----------



## Iphone7 (17 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui , il est compatible pour iOS13



Merci pour ta réponse 

Et tu penses quil est bien ???


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Oui c'est un bon smartphone


----------



## Iphone7 (17 Juillet 2019)

Merci 

Et iphone 7 plus VS iphone 8 plus quen penses tu ???


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Iphone7 a dit:


> Merci
> 
> Et iphone 7 plus VS iphone 8 plus quen penses tu ???


l'iPhone 8 pour ses qualités photos , sa puce A11


----------



## Iphone7 (17 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> l'iPhone 8 pour ses qualités photos , sa puce A11



Vu la différence de prix penses tu le liphone 8 plus ne vaut pas si le coup que ça ?


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Iphone7 a dit:


> Vu la différence de prix penses tu le liphone 8 plus ne vaut pas si le coup que ça ?


Si tu préfère le 8 Plus , fonce


----------



## Iphone7 (17 Juillet 2019)

Justement je ne sais pas ...

Liphone 7 plus est à 549e 
Le 8 plus 799e

Je trouve qu'entre les deux il ny a pas forcément grands choses qui les différencie pour justifier une telle différence de prix


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Juillet 2019)

Et pourquoi pas le iPhone 8 ? Le grand écran est-il vraiment nécessaire ?


----------



## Iphone7 (17 Juillet 2019)

J'avoue le grand écran sur mon Samsung a70  me plaît bcp 

Et je pensais repartir sur un grand écran


----------



## Membre supprimé 1129907 (17 Juillet 2019)

Le 8 durera toujours plus longtemps et sera toujours plus puissant (à voir si la différence est visible sous iOS 13).
A voir si tu peux attendre septembre, il y aura la nouvelle version qui sortira et les 7/8 baisseront de prix à ce moment là.


----------



## Iphone7 (17 Juillet 2019)

ecatomb a dit:


> Le 8 durera toujours plus longtemps et sera toujours plus puissant (à voir si la différence est visible sous iOS 13).
> A voir si tu peux attendre septembre, il y aura la nouvelle version qui sortira et les 7/8 baisseront de prix à ce moment là.



Tu penses que le 7plus est un mauvais choix ?


----------



## ibabar (17 Juillet 2019)

Iphone7 a dit:


> Tu penses que le 7plus est un mauvais choix ?


Quelques réflexions:
_ Acheter un iPhone à 6 ou 7 semaines de la sortie des futures itérations est toujours un mauvais choix !
Mécaniquement les prix vont baisser, que ce soit en neuf (déstockages) ou en occasion (les gens renouvellent donc de belles affaires en perspective).
_ Pour le budget évoqué (799€) je fonce sur un XR plutôt qu’un 8 Plus: à moins de mater des tonnes de vidéo (les 5.5" 16/9 seront plus exploitables que les 6.1" 19.5/9), l’écran du XR sera tout aussi vaste, avec en plus un bloc photo plus évolué en IA, un processeur A12 d’une génération plus récente et FaceID avec les gestures allant avec.
_ Il est tout à fait possible de chiner un bon 7 Plus d’occase (dans un bel état cosmétique) pour en profiter cet été (ça doit pouvoir se trouver dans les 400€), quitte à changer la batterie pour quelques dizaines d’euros.
Si bonne affaire maintenant à l’achat, tu pourras donc attendre courant novembre pour le changer (le revendre sans trop perdre - si bien acheté - et acheter un XR ou un 8 Plus qui seront plus bas en novembre que fin septembre où les vendeurs hésitent toujours à brader juste après la Keynote).


----------



## Jura39 (17 Juillet 2019)

Si vous pouvez patienter


----------

